# chipotle the spiciest lonhead alive



## Perez28 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok so if any f you have ever talked to me b4 u may have noticed that my bunnie part of my profile said dont have any need advice well that all changed after perfect planning and alot of research i finally went out and got my bun hes a beautiful 3 month old black and silver lionhead which i ended up naming mr.chipotle because of his spicy attitude hes so friendly and if he doesnt want to be bothered he will push my hands away not bite ive only had him 3 days and he seems to know where to pee and usually comes when called ive never met a braver bunny so funny too even when acting bratty i know this is a bit much for my first post of my blog but i just cant get over how excited i am mostly i wanna say thanx to the people on the forum u guys really helped me out alot in finding that my house is right for a bunny and u provided me with lots of advice that is keeping me from making mistakes that i would have if i didnt come to you guys so thanx


----------



## mmfh (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL i love the name. I've come to realize that bunnies really are spicy in their personalities. I'd never even known a bunny could growl. Mine growls all the time but is expecially loud when i am too slow to give her her pellets.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 6, 2011)

so u got a bun finally!!..awesome! we need pics!


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 6, 2011)

I know I've waited so long for him but I think its good that I did I finally found the perfect lil brat to hang with me lol pics are coming so far he already put my cats in their place so they wont mess with him the pitbull is scared of him and the poodle doesn't care tht he's there so far family loves him even my grandma who is not a big animal lovercant get enough of him and nick named him thumper how cute he's so good with kids as well im so glad I got him:big wink:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 6, 2011)

I am glad things are going well.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome to Chipolte.


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you hey i was wondering are bananas ok for rabbits i gave him one as a treat and he seemed to love it lol hes so funny i think hes starting to binky or i hope thats what that frantic jumping is with all the leg flaling he does it when i let him out and hes running around its so funny looking o and im feeding him purina rabbit pellets he doesnt seem to be touching it should i switch him the original owner said thats what she was feeding him but he doesnt seem to like it :lookaround


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 7, 2011)

please tell me u didnt feed him the WHOLE banana..i give a tiny slice of banana to an adult bun once a week as a treat..yes they love love love them..but not a whole one...
he wont eat the pellets if ur giving him too much of something else...like a whole banana...


IF u DID feed a whole banana...u prob should monitor him and his poops...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 7, 2011)

put down the banana and pick up the camera...come on...we need pics pics pics!


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 7, 2011)

lol to reassure u it was just a slice


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 7, 2011)

They are coming as soon as I can get to me computer I don't know how to do it from my touch


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 10, 2011)

i meant my itouch lol


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 10, 2011)

test picture?


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 10, 2011)

[//Users/daveperez/Desktop/IMG_0084.jpgurl]


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry had to send these dont know how to erase it


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 10, 2011)

ok i really cant get pictures from iphoto to forum help?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 12, 2011)

To post a picture this link will help you do that, Upload Photo's to Photo Gallery. Then in the post, you click on the "G" in the tool bar to insert your photo. Many people also use Photobucket. You just copy the img file and paste it into the post.

This how some people on the forum put photo's up. Now as how to get them from iphoto, I have no idea. Good luck.


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 18, 2011)

ok so apparently i uploaded photos to the gallery so i guess people can check them out again kinda extremely new to the whole thing but i kinda wanted to put them up as a reply so everybody could see them here


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 18, 2011)

hey having some trouble with chipotle hes potty trained in his cage he only pees in his box and mostly all his poops end up there but when i have him out on my bed he started peeing on it like 2 nights ago so i immediately put him away put vinegar on all my sheets and washed them well hes done it 3 times now and one time i even put his litterbox on my bed in the spot where he peed and he decided to pee right next to it tonight im going to put the whole cage on my bed and see if he will go in there if not what could this be o and some might say try to keep him off your bed ya right i try to put him on the floor and he jumps right on my bed guess he likes to be above everything so please help


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 18, 2011)

chipotle on his pride rock aka waffle box lol


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 18, 2011)

so cool


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 18, 2011)

what a get outta my face look


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 18, 2011)

so as you can see i figured it out yayayaya i present to you my chipotle


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 19, 2011)

So cute and an awesome name by the way!


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanx ya what a ball of attitude he is tho he likes to throw stuff and push u around which honestly i think is so cute and hilarious question he refuses to chew ive bought him lufa toys apple sticks and given him paper towel rolls but nothing ?????????


----------



## Perez28 (Apr 2, 2011)

ok so been a while got to say forum seems a little dead lately anyway its seems all of my problem with chipotle disappeared im starting to really listen to him and now i basically know what he wants just from body language like he spins in circles when he wants to come out he grunts when he wants to be left alone and when he runs out of hay he starts chewing his towel which he knows annoys me so i of course divi up his hay he now chews like crazy only his toys tho which im pretty happy about we even play reverse fetch i hand him a toy and he chucks it pretty far and waits for me to go get it hes doing great at being held and doesnt seem to mind be put on my lap the peeing problem disappeared since i started putting his cage on my bed and he really does seem to enjoy play time judging by the way hes always hopping around and i found its easier to brush him after hes played for a while and retires himself to his pen all in all i love him the only thing is i just cant get why he wont go on my floor and does anyone have any tips on nail cutting that task scares me
thanx,chipotles parent


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats great he is doing so much better. Sometimes it takes a bunny a while to train his slave.


----------



## Perez28 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yea lol


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 7, 2011)

chipotle is a fuzzy ball of cuteness!


----------



## LindyS (Apr 7, 2011)

Hah if I was to add another breed to my daughters rabbitry it wod be a lion head. Lol


----------



## Perez28 (Apr 14, 2011)

ya i definetely have unconditional love for this guy hes knda a moody bratt but i kinda like him for that its like having a sassy cat he tolerates me though my only issue is he has a towel in his cage to lay on and now hes like ripping it i dont think hes eating it but im afraid he will any suggestions on a different bed for chipotle


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 14, 2011)

Fleece is safer because it doesn't have the strings. It's still not great if he's eating lots of it, but for an occasional nibble, it happens.

Chipotle is so cute! :inlove:

Bunnitude is the best. I think people who want unconditional good behavior they get and train a dog. I love my cats and bunns that show their own brand of sassyness! Each one is different but it's all great.


----------



## Perez28 (Apr 15, 2011)

i will definetely pick up a fleece blanket then thanx for the advice im not sure if hes eating the towel cuz its like ripped and theres peices around his cage i was looking into a grass bed but didn't look very comfy for a rabbit who is used to a soft clean towel and luckily i did my research before hand and was not expecting a perfect little angel when adopting my bunny
thanx,chipotles parent


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 20, 2011)

My rabbits seem to know when I have a new t-shirt on because they try nibbling holes in them. I have several shirts now that have been bunny tasted approved.


----------



## Perez28 (Apr 22, 2011)

lol same he enjoys my clothes as well


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 25, 2011)

Becky nibbled my favorite night shirt while I was wearing it. I guess the movie was dull or the monkey's bananas looked tastey. I never hold them with work clothes on though just incase.


----------



## Perez28 (Apr 28, 2011)

good point i should get some designated rabbit clothes


----------

